

Try Lua - calminferno
http://trylua.org

======
djhworld
This is nice but it would be nicer if there was a tutorial to go with it!

~~~
calminferno
If anyone is interested, I just added all the examples from the official Lua
demo to trylua.org. Clicking on the various examples populate the interactive
console.

